# Tutorial sobre LED



## totung (Sep 3, 2007)

Pensando en muchas de las dudas que surgen acerca de los LED aca os dejo un pequeño tutorial que hice para una comunidad de automodelismo. pero se puede aplicar a casi cualquier proyecto. quedo a su disposición.  y espero sus criticas y observaciones.


----------



## JRWolf (May 18, 2008)

totung dijo:
			
		

> Pensando en muchas de las dudas que surgen acerca de los LED aca os dejo un pequeño tutorial que hice para una comunidad de automodelismo. pero se puede aplicar a casi cualquier proyecto. quedo a su disposición.  y espero sus criticas y observaciones.



Hola, bien el tutorial, solo q tengo una duda o nose como llamarla talves en dodnde vos vivas se represente asi pero aqui yo los led's los conosco con el triangulo y las flechitas saliendo, Y la barra que representa el katodo del diodo, ya q el led es un simple diodo q emite luz de ahi las siglas LED.
El triangulo con las flechitas me representa mmm, nose q algo como un buffer (compuerta SI) q emite luz, una compuerta NOT sin la negacion q tb emite algo.

No es para criticar solo trato de aportar ya que alguien q recien empieza puede confundirlos, y si de donde vos sos se usa Oficialmente ese simbolo nunca esta de mas aprender normas de otros paises.

Otro dato pusiste para identificar un led es la pata larga es el anodo, y la corta el katodo, esto ta bien, pero si le cortaste las patas al mismo larfo fuiste, en estos casos tenes varias formas de identificarlos, una es por el corte q tienen los led's este es el katodo, pero los de 3mm no siempre los traen, otra forma es viendo el interior del led, la forma de punta de flecha es el anodo mientras q la L o hacha invertida es el catodo fijense y lo veran, y ahora la mas facil agarran un tester/multimetro, lo colocan en diodos o continuidad, cuando colocan el anodo en el positivo y el negativo en el katodo el led se enciende y o marca el tester q es un diodo lo colocan alreves y no pasa nada esto es pq justamente es un diodo gran descubrimiento hago, no? 

Muy buenas las tablas q indican tensiones y corrientes maximas, lo unico q agregaria serian tablas de diodos normales no Ultra Luminosos, ya q estos necesitan menos tension y consumen menos corriente. Por ej un rojo normal anda bien entre 1,65V y 2,2V, no es mucha diferencia con los ultra brillantes pero bue,y las corrientes van desde los 250uA hasta unos 20mA idem tabla. mientras q los verdes tb va de 1,65 a 2,2V (en la tabla 3,4 a 3,8V) corrientes de 350uA a 20mA, y si pasas los 2,5V empieza a ser amarillo y pasas los 3,1V y keda amarillo subis un pokito mas y puff  .
Con esto no quiero decir q esta mal la tabla sino q si usan diodos led's comunes no UL, verifiquen las tensiones.
Por lo gral los comunes andan de 1,6V a 2,2V y corrientes de 500uA a 20mA. aunque con 1,5V ya andan, una pila sin resistencia limitadora.

Aca por lomenos la diferencia a simple vista es q los comunes son opaco y los ultra brillantes/luminosos son traslucidos, y los de colores si son rojos son rojos transparentes (verds amarillos naranjas etc), pero si son blancos pueden ser rojos, azules, amarillos, blancos, infrerojos, etc.

SAlu2 a to2.

PD: justo vi en el foro alguien al q le vendria bien ver este manual ya q kiere conenctar led's a una bateria de 3,7V y en el manual indicas como calcular todo lo relacionado.


----------



## totung (May 18, 2008)

JRWolf dijo:
			
		

> Hola, bien el tutorial, solo q tengo una duda o nose como llamarla talves en dodnde vos vivas se represente asi pero aqui yo los led's los conosco con el triangulo y las flechitas saliendo, Y la barra que representa el katodo del diodo, ya q el led es un simple diodo q emite luz de ahi las siglas LED.
> El triangulo con las flechitas me representa mmm, nose q algo como un buffer (compuerta SI) q emite luz, una compuerta NOT sin la negacion q tb emite algo.
> 
> 
> PD: justo vi en el foro alguien al q le vendria bien ver este manual ya q kiere conenctar led's a una bateria de 3,7V y en el manual indicas como calcular todo lo relacionado.



bueno dando respuesta a esto me parece que estas en un error amigo.. la electronica asi como las matematicas son un lenguaje universal y asi se creo la simbologia; el simbolo del diodo ha sido asi el triangulo con la barra ">|" y el del diodo emisor agregandole las flechas para simbolizar la emision de luz ya sea visible o infra roja, ademas por lo que veo tus conocimientos ya son mucho mas avanzados y este tutorial esta orientado a gente que apenas sabe de electonica o de plano no la sabe.... de todos modos agradesco tu observacion y la verdad te pediria si me puedes enviar la tabla de los led qu me faltaron... seria un gran aporte para la siguiente actualizacion del mismo... Chao


----------



## Pablo16 (May 18, 2008)

Esque en el tutorial el simbolo del LED no tiene dibujada la barra...


----------



## totung (May 19, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Esque en el tutorial el simbolo del LED no tiene dibujada la barra...



una disculpa y gracias  ops:


----------



## JRWolf (May 20, 2008)

Hola, aceptadas las disculpas, con respecto a tabla, mmm nose si tenga algo de cuando iba a la universidad, pero esos valores fueron obtenidos en forma empirica, los recuerdo maso pq los uso, otros tendria q ver. Si encuentro algo te lo mando.

SAlu2 a to2.

PD: no inporta la edad, el titulo, o la experiencia q uno tenga, siempre se puede aprender cosas nuevas, ya sea de la experiencia de otros o de manuales de fabricantes, y en electronica siempre aparecen cosas nueva, por eso ando dando vueltas por los foros. Y poder ayudar a alguien con el poco conocimiento q tengo mejor.


----------



## jj (May 29, 2008)

Hola totunq bien por el tutorial pero observando el diagrama donde estan los led rojos, blancos y amarillos, los cuatro led color amarillos hay dos que estan invertidos con relación a los otros dos o sea que el anodo debe ir siempre al positivo y ademas la resistencia limitadora de estos segun los calculos es de 10 Ohmios y no de 100 como aparece en el circuito.

Atte.

jj


----------



## OASAVI (Ago 2, 2009)

Gracias me sirvio para aclarar algunas dudas que tenia.


----------



## totung (Ago 2, 2009)

OASAVI dijo:
			
		

> Gracias me sirvio para aclarar algunas dudas que tenia.


que tal carnal! que bueno que te alla ayudado ! espero sugerencias y criticas para mejorarlo que estes bien  buen dia y saludos de morelia michoacan


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 3, 2009)

Totung,buena grafica y bien explicado,pues,aborda el tema desde lo facil a lo dificil en forma amena y sin sobresaltos.-Muchas Gracias,eres muy gentil.-


----------



## sonecov (Nov 2, 2009)

gracias amigo!! muy funcional


----------



## tulio (Dic 10, 2009)

Es un buen tutorial despues de todo, con algunas observaciones claro, pero es un buen trabajo, sobre todo cuando la intencion es de ayuda al principiante.


----------



## idontcar3 (Dic 20, 2009)

totung dijo:


> Pensando en muchas de las dudas que surgen acerca de los LED aca os dejo un pequeño tutorial que hice para una comunidad de automodelismo. pero se puede aplicar a casi cualquier proyecto. quedo a su disposición.  y espero sus criticas y observaciones.


 
Muchas Gracias me sirvio mucho.cuando sale el "Capitulo 2 Miniaturizacion y otras ideas"?


----------



## jocasa (Feb 9, 2010)

y si se quiere que funcione con corriente alterna por ejemplo 220ac a 60hz con 60 leds ultrabrillantes ¿como sería?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola.
Mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lampara-bulbo-21-leds-220-110v-30380/index3.html

En lugar de 21 LEDs puedes poner 20 LEDs.
Construyes tres circuitos iguales y tienes los 60 LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## svc4113 (Ene 14, 2013)

Si bien es que tiene errores como dicen algunos comentarios, me parece exelente la manera  como lo expones, de todos los temas que e leído sin importar el contenido es el mejor....  te preocupaste por los que no sabemos y queremos aprender, con esto me haré unas luminarias a 110v c.a.........


----------

